# Nutro or Canidae



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I've been reading through all the posts here...and i was wondering what's the difference between Nutro and Canidae? Or i guess i should ask is one better than the other?

Right now i'm feeding Rosco Nutro Natural Choice LB Adult and he hasn't had a problem with it....I've heard alot of good things about Canidae. is Canidae worth switching? Or should i just leave it alone since Rosco doesn't have a problem with Nutro?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We just switched to Canidae from NB.......All I've ever heard is good things about Canidae and I finally found a local store that has it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Canidae is definitely better- look at the ingredients


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

yeah i just checked that out. We have ONE store thats close to us that just started to carry it. We switched Rosco to Nutro about a year ago and Canidae was one of my top choices back then but no one carried it until now...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

The biggest difference is that Canidae is made all human grade meat sources. Also all ingredients are from the United States..the do NOT import any of their ingredients. It is what we switched to. The dogs are doing great. Also there is no corn, soy, wheat, etc. A very good food in my opinion.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Canidae is definitely better- look at the ingredients


I don't want to sound dumb, but i tried that. and it doesn't mean anything to me. Just like the fish oil and the salmon oil....i don't know difference. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MIne are on Canidae as well and they love it and are doing great on it....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What JustMeJanis said


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I don't want to sound dumb, but i tried that. and it doesn't mean anything to me. Just like the fish oil and the salmon oil....i don't know difference. :doh:


ha, yeah me too.......that's why I come here and ask.....and I checked this out: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

I mix a little of Innova Evo or Evangers canned in with the Canidae......but even that's starting to scare me with all the recalls going on.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I give Canidae and they love it.Better food and has had no recall whatsoever while Nutro(i think?) had his cans recalled.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Yes Nutro had all it's canned food recalled....

Thanks to everyone for replying! I think i might switch to Canidae now that there is a store close by....now all i have to do is convince the boyfriend.....=)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I don't want to sound dumb, but i tried that. and it doesn't mean anything to me. Just like the fish oil and the salmon oil....i don't know difference. :doh:


You are not dumb, LOL! It does take a bit of work to understand all of this. Personally I can tell you, based on ingredients, that Canidae is an excellent food.

I think one key is the HUMAN GRADE meat sources. Fit for human consumption. That says a lot. Also the fact there are no artificial colrs, ingredients, fillers, etc.

If you are thinking of switiching, it is one of the best foods out there.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*wow!*

Janis, thank you, maybe it is time to switch rachel from nutro to canidae, I also need to find where they sell it here..hmmm....research time! LOL


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to feed Nutro. I just got very upset when I found their canned products had been recalled. I realize the dry was safe, however, I was upset to hear they contracted out their canned products to that horrible Menu Foods. Basically I just lost my trust!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes..*



justmejanis said:


> I used to feed Nutro. I just got very upset when I found their canned products had been recalled. I realize the dry was safe, however, I was upset to hear they contracted out their canned products to that horrible Menu Foods. Basically I just lost my trust!


I am on the canidae website now...looking for a store...rachel is almost out of her nutro so I think if they have a store that sells it near by, it will be switch time....thanks!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rachel's Mom - What part of Maryland are you from? i went to Canidae.com and it seemed like they had alot of stores that sold it....except for where i live. Since i live in BFE Land, Maryland. =)


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes...*



Rosco's Mom said:


> Rachel's Mom - What part of Maryland are you from? i went to Canidae.com and it seemed like they had alot of stores that sold it....except for where i live. Since i live in BFE Land, Maryland. =)


quite a few stores...I live near baltimore...may I ask what bfe land is???


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> Janis, thank you, maybe it is time to switch rachel from nutro to canidae, I also need to find where they sell it here..hmmm....research time! LOL


If you go on the Canidae web site, it will tell you where they sell it in your area.....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

It pretty much means i live out in the boonies. I live down by Solomon's Island, St. Mary's County.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I used to feed Nutro. I just got very upset when I found their canned products had been recalled. I realize the dry was safe, however, I was upset to hear they contracted out their canned products to that horrible Menu Foods. Basically I just lost my trust!


That is exactly what happened to me too. Canidae just happens to be a better food. If you look at Nutro ingredients it has "by-products", none of that in Canidae. I figured that if my dogs did well on Nutro, they are going to do even better on Canidae.

The first day I gave my puppy canidae, I mixed 1/4 Canidae and 3/4 Nutro. He picked all the Canidae out, then went running to where I keep the food, and helped himself to the bag. Leaving all the Nutro in the bowl. Before that, he would have gobbled the Nutro, no problem. That was when I knew I made the right choice.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*nice*



Rosco's Mom said:


> It pretty much means i live out in the boonies. I live down by Solomon's Island, St. Mary's County.....


pretty area but yes, not a lot of big stores there, though!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes...*



Charlie06 said:


> If you go on the Canidae web site, it will tell you where they sell it in your area.....


her next bag of food will canidae even though she has had no problem with her nutro, I also don't like the fact that they contracted out their can food to menu foods....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rachel's Mom said:


> quite a few stores...I live near baltimore...may I ask what bfe land is???


BFE = Bum F*** Egypt.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes....*



Carsonsdaddy said:


> BFE = Bum F*** Egypt.


I guess I am too "old" to have heard that term, I thought it meant Big F*** emptiness" LOL:doh:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a Petco here, and it does not carry Canidae. I finally found it at a small Mom and Pop feed store here in town. You might try looking at those places. This place is very small but they carry a lot of premium foods.

Good luck, hope you can locate it!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

i can relate, katie was on nutro ultra but yesterday i switched to canidae.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

In my opinion, it isn't fair to compare the two brands that you are comparing. The Nutro Natural choice is in an inferior league to Canidae. However, Nutro does have the Ultra brand that is must closer to what Canidae offers. Nutro Ultra Holistic Dog Food Products 

Personally, I have had a great history with Canidae and am not going to switch. It is 100% digestible where as I doubt that the Natural Choice comes close to that, but I do not know the digestibility for the Ultra formula. 

I have goldens and I want to ward off cancer in every way I can - the human grade meats, no corn, and the Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids in Canidae are my best bet.

I don't care how far I have to go to get it - my dogs are worth it. It is also nice dealing with independnet retailers that sell Canidae - no one ever calls me by name at Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> In my opinion, it isn't fair to compare the two brands that you are comparing. The Nutro Natural choice is in an inferior league to Canidae. However, Nutro does have the Ultra brand that is must closer to what Canidae offers. Nutro Ultra Holistic Dog Food Products
> 
> Personally, I have had a great history with Canidae and am not going to switch. It is 100% digestible where as I doubt that the Natural Choice comes close to that, but I do not know the digestibility for the Ultra formula.
> 
> ...


 
I was not comparing. I was answering a question about which food of the two did I feel was better. Very simple.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

My first golden, Kody was fed Nutro his whole life and thrived on it. I have nothing bad to say about it. I never fed it to Jester but I did just switch him to Canidae from Pro Plan Selects because I wanted a food that was made in the US and had no glutens in it after the whole recall scare. I found Canidae at my local Agway and it was actually less expensive than what I was paying for the Pro Plan Selects.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

all i asked was what was the difference between the two and which one was better...i don't think that's comparing...but who knows...=)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just finishing a switch from Nutro LB to Canidae....I was satisfied with my two on Nutro, until the recall began. Last week I e-mailed Nutro to find out where their suppliers sourced their ingredients from and all they would send me was a message that said all their *suppliers* were US based, no mention of sources. 
I do have a couple of Canidae questions, I already e-mailed them, but i'll throw it out here too....does anyone know specific amounts of Omega3's and Gluc/Chond in their all life stages kibble(4 protein source kind). I supplement both in my girl's food and I want to know 'mg's' so I don't over dose them. It's not on their site and the bag of Canidae got disposed of :doh: 
before I could rescue it from the trash. 
Thanks!
And yes, they do love this food! But have you noticed in any of your dogs...this kibble is really small and it gets stuck in their cheeks...all comes out when they get a drink and then they go fishing for the peices in the water dish. :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

moverking said:


> I'm just finishing a switch from Nutro LB to Canidae....I was satisfied with my two on Nutro, until the recall began. Last week I e-mailed Nutro to find out where their suppliers sourced their ingredients from and all they would send me was a message that said all their *suppliers* were US based, no mention of sources.
> I do have a couple of Canidae questions, I already e-mailed them, but i'll throw it out here too....does anyone know specific amounts of Omega3's and Gluc/Chond in their all life stages kibble(4 protein source kind). I supplement both in my girl's food and I want to know 'mg's' so I don't over dose them. It's not on their site and the bag of Canidae got disposed of :doh:
> before I could rescue it from the trash.
> Thanks!
> And yes, they do love this food! But have you noticed in any of your dogs...this kibble is really small and it gets stuck in their cheeks...all comes out when they get a drink and then they go fishing for the peices in the water dish. :


I still have my bag...let's see...

hmmmm...I don't see Glucosomine or Chond. listed at all on the "All Life Stages" bag. It does say Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega 3) at 0.60% and Linoleic Acid (Omega 6) at 3.70%

Maybe since it is not a large breed formula it doesn't have the added Gluc./Chond.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> In my opinion, it isn't fair to compare the two brands that you are comparing. The Nutro Natural choice is in an inferior league to Canidae. However, Nutro does have the Ultra brand that is must closer to what Canidae offers. Nutro Ultra Holistic Dog Food Products
> 
> Personally, I have had a great history with Canidae and am not going to switch. It is 100% digestible where as I doubt that the Natural Choice comes close to that, but I do not know the digestibility for the Ultra formula.
> 
> ...


I think what is happening, at least in my situation, is here I thought I was buying THE BEST food out there when I was buying Nutro Natural Balance. Maybe when I made the decision to feed Nutro 10 years ago, it was the best. Now I am more educated and know that Canidae, Timberwolf, Wellness, etc are in a league all by themselves.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> It does say Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega 3) at 0.60% and Linoleic Acid (Omega 6) at 3.70%.


Hoooo, I thought it was supposed to be a 5:1 ratio with Omega-3's in the lead? Not more Omega-6's....Back to the books....
Look on Canidae's website--->all natural ingredients--->the finest ingredients and scroll down, the Gluc/Chond is listed, but no mg's.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at the numbers Maribeth, I think it is correct. Omega 3 is listed at .60.....Omega 6 is 3.7. That should be the perfect ratio! I think!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, it's definitely 5:1 BUT it should be the Omega-3's *5* to Omega-6's *1*. That's why everyone is supplementing diets (humans and dogs) with fish oils (3's) because the Omega-6's although beneficial, increase inflammatory and allergic responses, the 3's decrease that response.....

Where's Rob's GR's when I need him!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

moverking said:


> Yep, it's definitely 5:1 BUT it should be the Omega-3's *5* to Omega-6's *1*. That's why everyone is supplementing diets (humans and dogs) with fish oils (3's) because the Omega-6's although beneficial, increase inflammatory and allergic responses, the 3's decrease that response.....
> 
> Where's Rob's GR's when I need him!!!!!:uhoh:


 
uuugggghhh...it's too early for me to do math :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MB..Mine are on the Canidae and I still give them Wild grizzly salmon oil on there food


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I understand it now. There are usually far more Omega-6's than 3's so the key is to keep the ratio as small as possible...but the 6's nearly always outnumber the 3's.
Keep those supplements rolling!:bowl:


----------

